# Google has conflicting answers, EOs stain fabric?



## serfmunke (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi all, thanks for reading and a bigger thanks for an answer. 

I have read that EOs do not stain fabric unless of course the EOs are cut with a carrier oil. Do neat EOs stain fabric?


----------



## ClaraSuds (Oct 13, 2012)

Depends on the oil I guess. Some eo's have the colour and consistency of tar, could stain. In any case I use a cream daily heavy in both carrier and eo's. It gets on my clothes and leaves a dark stain, like oil on paper. It always comes out though if I handwash the affected area with plain old soap. It doesn't wash out if I put it in the machine with detergent. I've come to the conclusion recently that nothing cleans better than actual soap. Hence the reason for my current adventure into making my own.


----------



## Hazel (Oct 13, 2012)

I hadn't heard of EOs staining fabric but I suppose some could as ClaraSuds mentioned. I'm curious - why would you want to use undiluted EOs on fabric? 

Off topic - fractionated coconut oil doesn't stain.  :wink:


----------



## new12soap (Oct 15, 2012)

ClaraSuds said:
			
		

> Depends on the oil I guess. Some eo's have the colour and consistency of tar, could stain. In any case I use a cream daily heavy in both carrier and eo's. It gets on my clothes and leaves a dark stain, like oil on paper. It always comes out though if I handwash the affected area with plain old soap. It doesn't wash out if I put it in the machine with detergent. I've come to the conclusion recently that nothing cleans better than actual soap. Hence the reason for my current adventure into making my own.



Ditto.

I have found that if I put an untreated greasy/oily stain through the laundry w detergent, it comes out of the washer perfectly intact. If I pre-wash the greasy/oilyness, ta-da! Another good option it a mix of hydrogen peroxide and dawn dish liquid.



			
				Hazel said:
			
		

> I hadn't heard of EOs staining fabric but I suppose some could as ClaraSuds mentioned. I'm curious - why would you want to use undiluted EOs on fabric?
> 
> Off topic - fractionated coconut oil doesn't stain.  :wink:



OT: I just learned this about FCO the other day when I happened upon a recipe for flavored massage oil...  8)


----------



## serfmunke (Oct 16, 2012)

Hazel said:
			
		

> I hadn't heard of EOs staining fabric but I suppose some could as ClaraSuds mentioned. I'm curious - why would you want to use undiluted EOs on fabric?
> 
> Off topic - fractionated coconut oil doesn't stain.  :wink:



Oh, the EOs are diluted. I made a home spray of alcohol and EOs to spray into the air. Since I know they have to come down, I want to make sure they won't mess up fabrics. When I Googled it I found all kinds of silliness which is why I come here, you all know the answers :wink:


----------



## serfmunke (Oct 16, 2012)

Off topic - fractionated coconut oil doesn't stain.  :wink:[/quote]

OT: I just learned this about FCO the other day when I happened upon a recipe for flavored massage oil...  8)[/quote]

Good to know. I am excited to play with this stuff. It should arrive tomorrow!


----------



## Hazel (Oct 16, 2012)

serfmunke said:
			
		

> the EOs are diluted.



Sorry, I misunderstood - blonde moment!


----------



## ClaraSuds (Oct 16, 2012)

I've made alcohol based perfumes before out of EOs and sprayed them directly into my clothes. Never left a mark regardless of what colour the EOs were.  :wink:


----------



## serfmunke (Oct 16, 2012)

Hazel, I probably did not make myself clear in my initial post. I am terrible at communicating my thoughts :| 

Clara Suds, love that name, good to know. I spray the crap outta my house and myself and have yet to notice anything.


----------



## green soap (Oct 26, 2012)

I think orange EO stains fabric, as it colors soap.  I should give it a try (with a rag)


----------



## serfmunke (Nov 12, 2012)

Yes, orange probably would cuz my soaps are a beautiful orange form just an ounce or less of this EO. Good call on that one.


----------

